# Services Colonial



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thought this may be of interest as I know there are a few British watch collectors on here, it arrived the other day and to be honest it wasn't in that bad a shape it even had it's original strap in vgc.

I bought it because I liked the style, the dial was good and the plating looked good also a fair sign that it hadn't had that much hard use IMO,the crown was missing also.

On arrival I quickly cleaned the outside which came up a treat without any noticable wear or scratches to the plating.

The dial only needed a quick clean, the lume was ok, the only real fixes were;

A. it wasn't running for long, a quick clean and oil soon sorted that out...time keeping is within a couple of minutes a day so not too bad I suppose.

B. there was no crown though the stem was there as I had a apare I fitted it and all was ok after the set lever was reattatched as it was loose.

C. the minute hand was loose and kept falling off, I managed to 'shrink' the hole and get this to fit nice and snug.

D. The 'glass' was scratched though not too bad, a quick rub over with a nail buffer and autosol soon solved that.

















If anybody has a spare chrome plated crown to fit in good condition please let me know.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very nice example :thumbsup:

As you may be aware the watch was made for the Services Watch Co., Ltd.,25-27 Bede Street (see below) Leicester by Louis Newmark Ltd., of Stafford Road, Croydon in the mid 1950s :wink2:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Lovely watch Stefano. Is that the 2-piece Newmark case with solid lugs?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It is indeed, almost identical to my Guildhall but with the locating 'pip' inside the bezel which my guildhall hasn't got also the back on the Services is all shiney chrome whereas the Guildhall is satin finished with concentric circles across the back.

The Services has been keeping very good time since I got it and appears to run for about 24 hours-ish certainly if you wind it up in the morning it will still be going the next.


----------

